# new to this site



## bumpyjones (May 6, 2015)

Hello everyone new to this site not really good at posting info about myself well I guess I should start I've been working out for about 10 years now 7 of those years where great  I peaked bench press was 405 and barbell shoulder press 315  I was on top of the world at the time with a little help of course. Don't remember how much I took at that time but I had dbol tren-ace proviron test cyp and test prop all that took me from 250lbs to 295lbs I was a fxxking beast. Now not so much I'm a father of two working a lot  and just can't find the time to train how I use to I'm trying to find my way back.......


----------



## Guillotine (May 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

It takes a lot of creative planning to find the time around family life, but as long as you have the will, you will find the way!  Glad to have you!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 6, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------



## brazey (May 9, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Riles (May 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard jones. Itll come back just lock down that diet and make time to train. It takes work but itll come back


----------



## macedog24 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to the neighborhood!  There is a lot of great info,available here.  The best advice I could give you is read read read! And don't be afraid to ask questions. The only stupid questions are the ones not asked. Rather safe than sorry!


----------



## kmaster268 (May 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

